# Just have to show off the new bike.



## yogiwolfman (Aug 20, 2007)

After a three month wait, I am the proud owner of a brand new custom road frame. It's a DeSalvo (out of Oregon) and I had it built with Colombus Zona steel tubing and carbon seat stays. I had Mike (the builder) put a little motivational message on the top tube.

Mike is a great guy and does amazing work. Google him for his website if you're looking for a custom build. Welds are nearly invisible and the paintshop he uses really made the frame stand out. 

I rode E-rock and the frame soaked up so much vibration and bumpage that it left me smiling all day. 100 miles rolled by and I didn't feel beat up, as I used to on my aluminum Specialized. Money well spent!








<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

that bike is too small for you.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

That is a really great looking machine! You should post it on the Bikes, Frames, and Forks forum. You'll snag more admirers there.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks purty.


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

Enjoy!!!! That is a nice bike.


----------

